# Thoughts on Bill Hillmann



## johnc847 (Aug 9, 2016)

I was looking at ordering some of his material and wanted to get reviews. Is there something else as good I should use? Looking for ideas.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

You won't go wrong with Bill Hillmann's material. He is a successful trainer and has been doing it at least for 50 years. Pay lose attention to his philosophy of training and how he teaches. Young trainers get so wrapped up into methods and corrections because their level of experience and knowledge hinders them from putting themselves into the dog's shoes and imagining how they would respond given the commands they give to the dog. Get your hands on all of the training ideas and pick what you like best from each.


----------



## britlab64 (Mar 28, 2016)

Can't go wrong with them


----------



## Bayoublack (May 1, 2016)

We have really enjoyed his puppy DVD, will probably check out his others in the future.


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

X2 So far I like what I have seen. Will also get his other DVDs.


Bayoublack said:


> We have really enjoyed his puppy DVD, will probably check out his others in the future.


----------



## Sleepytrout (Jul 30, 2016)

Glad this was asked....been curious about the same thing.


----------



## bethhrsn (Aug 15, 2014)

It's simple and effective!


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

I used both The Art & Science of Raising a Puppy and Training a Retriever Puppy with our now 16 month old lab. They helped me develop a hard driving retriever who is very laid back in the house. Considering we only get a new puppy every 6 - 10 years, it helps to have some reminders on how to do it properly.

I would recommend both to anyone who doesn't raise puppies on a regular basis. Even people who do, may learn something new from them.

He also has a lot of You Tube videos, there are links to them on his website. His website has a lot of information too.


----------

